# The Frugal Pilot



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

#8 Haha awesome

The others are funny too

http://www.cracked.com/blog/10-photos-capturing-moments-spontaneous-badassery/


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Good stuff *mode3sour* ... very entertaining comments with those pics 

~~~~~~~~//~~~~~~~~

I often wonder what the rich and famous are saying ...
Soundbites from *Prince Philip*:

"We don't come here for our health. We can think of other ways of enjoying ourselves." During a trip to Canada in 1976.

"You ARE a woman, aren't you?" To a woman in Kenya in 1984, after accepting a gift.

"Get me a beer. I don't care what kind it is, just get me a beer!" On being offered the finest Italian wines by PM Giuliano Amato at a dinner in Rome in 2000.

"I would like to go to Russia very much – although the bastards murdered half my family." In 1967, asked if he would like to visit the Soviet Union. 

"The problem with London is the tourists. They cause the congestion. If we could just stop the tourism, we could stop the congestion." At the opening of City Hall in 2002. 

Ninety gaffes in ninety years


----------

